# Kraft Nabisco Championship Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Inbee Park Takes 3 shot lead at Kraft Nabisco Championship*

After a very exciting start to the season, the LPGA will be staging its first major championship this week with the playing of the Kraft Nabisco Championship.

This will be the first of five major championships this year. The United States will be trying to break Asia's streak of seven consecutive major championship victories. For more on that see my blog on Asian dominance. 

Winning a major championship can go a long way towards achieving the LPGA's most prestigious awards at season's end. Player of the Year points and Rookie of the Year points are doubled for major championships.

This will be tournament number 6 of 28 on this year's schedule.

Here are the key details:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Kraft Nabisco Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1.

1 Na Yeon Choi -4 F 
1 Suzann Pettersen -4 F 
1 Jodi Ewart Shadoff -4 F 
4 Amy Yang -3 F 
4 Anna Nordqvist -3 F 
6 Inbee Park -2 F 
6 Giulia Sergas -2 F 
6 Angela Stanford -2 F 
6 Jane Park -2 F 
6 Jacqui Concolino -2 F 
6 Caroline Masson -2 F 
6 Lizette Salas -2 F 
6 Moriya Jutanugarn -2 F 
6 Jessica Korda -2 F 
6 Jiyai Shin -2 F 
6 Hee Young Park -2 F


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The second round of the Kraft Nabisco Championship saw the best of the LPGA's players rise to the top of the leader board. Inbee Park, Michelle Wie, Paula Creamer, Na-Yeon Choi, Stacy Lewis, Jiyai Shin and Ai Miyazato are all within striking distance of the lead.

Here is the full story:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Big Names Rise to the Top in Second Round of the Kraft Nabisco Championship


----------

